# Toro Z Master wont start



## Big Swooh (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a 2003 Z Master with 27 horse Kawasaki. It has 350 hours. This season there were issues with intermittent starting. At the end of the season it will not start at all. When I try to start the engine there is clicking at the relays. I have checked all safety switches by disconnecting and cross wiring. THe starter solenoid is good. I am able to start the engine by making contact at the starter solenoid. THe only item I am not able to check is the module delay(seat).

Has anyone else had this issue and what was the final diagnosis. What does the module delay do? I hear a click at this module but still no fire. All the fuses are good and have changed out relays. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi Swoosh & welcome to TSF.

OK - the relay under the seat is usually a "kill relay" to stop, or prevent, the engine from starting if there is no weight on the seat. Designed in to stop people mowing their feet 

I am no expert on your machine - but these _"protective relays"_ are usually wired in series / interlocked - so that if ALL of them are not working and closed, the engine wont start with the normal ignition / key.

If you can get a multimeter or circuit tester - pull the 2 wires from the seat relay and check that the circuit is complete when there is weight on the seat and it should go "open circuit" with no weight on the seat.

Sometimes these little switches can be fixed up with some lube spray and a little exercising - otherwise - its probably easier just to replace the dodgy switch.

Hope this helps


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

How do you know that the starter solenoid is working?


----------



## Big Swooh (Jan 13, 2009)

I put positive power to both terminals of the solenoid and it actuated back and forth.


----------

